# Calling all broken Black n White Buns!



## Numbat (Feb 17, 2009)

Hail all you spotty buns! I'm just wondering what your names are!

If you're not black and white, please still tell me your name! 

Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 17, 2009)

I am Storm my mom named me after adopting me from the Hurricane Ike rescues.

Ike was to commen so I was grey and storm fit.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 17, 2009)

My name is Emma, but sometimes, Mama calls me Miss Emma McFluffybottoms. I am a Lionlop mix.






I'm Tobias L. Bunny, also known as Toby. I am a Vienna-marked Netherland Dwarf.


----------



## Numbat (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice to meet you Storm, Tobias and Emma! EmmaMcFluffyBottoms-- I love it!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi my name is Fluffy, I'm a lop.


----------



## Numbat (Feb 19, 2009)

Aww lol! I love your one down ear! I have one too!


----------



## Shortstuff1385 (Feb 19, 2009)

My mom named me Thumper after her favorite childhood movie character. I'm a french lop.


----------



## DeniseJP (Feb 20, 2009)

I am Cy's Juno - a Holland Lop doe born November 2008. My mum loves my up ear here. My mum liked the movie of the same name and figured Juno would be a cute name for me. I like it!




Another view of my face. My mum has to take more pictures of me. I have a friend named Naragon's Axel but he's a tort Holland.

Mum says more broken blacks and blues to come for this post when the Checkered Giants arrive here. She says they are probably just leaving their nestboxes and their eyes should be open so it will be awhile before I get to see them.

bet they are Craisin hogs.

Juno


----------



## Numbat (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Thumps! You're a handsome bun! Aww no Juno, hope they don't steal all your craisins!


----------



## GossipGirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi I'm Bindi, I had a big sister (that I never met), she was a broken black and white mini Rex, her name was Alaska. Here's a pic:






Mama misses her terribly. Alaska died after complications from an ear infection


----------



## irishlops (Feb 26, 2009)

caramel here, human changed her password.....
i am a lop, but am brown, yellowy smoky bun.

eyore here, im the same as my sister above.
dang it! human home, run!!!!!!!!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Alaska Bindi!  Thanks for posting!

Hi Caramel and Eyore! Make sure your hooman doesn't catch you!


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 27, 2009)

ma names rayne, and im a black n white bunneh. but my momma calls ma rayne drop alot. 








this is me! ^^

me name is noel, and ima black n white bunneh as well. i was borned on christmas so thats why me name is noel


----------



## irishlops (Feb 28, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> Sorry to hear about Alaska Bindi!  Thanks for posting!
> 
> Hi Caramel and Eyore! Make sure your hooman doesn't catch you!


caramel..... im sorry to hear about alaska bindi! i meet my brother but he got sick...... and well he is at the bridge..........eyore is clusmpy! the human will catch him!!!!

eyore!- am not cluspy!!!!! im nice.
caramel...... you did not tell me about your brother........


----------



## Kazumi (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello I'm Kazumi. My name is Japanese which when translated means :Beautiful harmony


----------



## irishlops (Mar 5, 2009)

eyore_ whoa caramel is in love with you!!!^^^^

caramel- is not fluff ball!11111


----------



## Numbat (Mar 6, 2009)

I like the names Rayne and Noel  They're nice and peaceful and suit you to beautiful buns.


*irishlops wrote: *


> eyore_ whoa caramel is in love with you!!!^^^^
> 
> caramel- is not fluff ball!11111


I know what you mean! Kazumi is just too cute!


----------



## irishlops (Mar 6, 2009)

caramel, dibble droul...awh.......

eyore, hey me! im ment to be your bunny boy friend.....


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 7, 2009)

This is Frenchy..we now call her Moo Cow. These are from when she was first brought to us, her intake pics so to speak. She was an Easter bunny from last year, dyed pink, they got tired of her and set her free, and an elderly couple found her and brought her to animal control, and they brought her to me. She had bad ear mites, lesions on her genitals, and some eye lesions. She has since made a full recovery and lives in our rabbitry.









































Here is a pic we put in the newspaper, Christian was suppossed to be posed with one of his projects, but he demanded to be pictured with his beloved Moo Cow.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey, you have a Moo Cow, I have a Darry Cow (pronounced Dairy).  












Hmmm... she's looking a little gray in comparison... onder:


sas


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 8, 2009)

Omg..... Moo-cow looks like a mini Dotty! :shock:

I remember her- the pink dyed bunny...

She's gorgeous.... :inlove:


----------



## bunnytoes (Mar 14, 2009)

I am Julie. My dady named me.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm Winston, actually that's Lord Winston.






Susan


----------

